# Advise for electric heater in laundry room



## thegogetter222 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys,
We purchased a home last winter and made several big modifications.  One of which was moving the laundry area from inside the main home to a room in the garage.    

That being said, last winter I turned the water line to the garage off.  Now with the laundry room there, it will obviously need water service.  It does have a heater vent, but for whatever reason, I don't want to depend on it.  I'm thinking about installing a simple electric wall heater to leave on constantly at a low setting.  

Thoughts, concerns, product suggestions?  how many watts do you think I should focus on?  The room is approx. 110sq/ft.  We have kids and do 2+ loads a day of laundry.

I'm thinking of this product from Home Depot:
Com-Pak Plus 9 in. x 12 in. 1,000-Watt Fan-Forced In-Wall Heater-CSC101TW at The Home Depot 

there is 220 service available within 10ft... 

Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2011)

I would go a few extra buck and put in a thermistat, then you don't have to remember to turn it off in the spring.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 27, 2011)

A simple milk house heater with a thermastat for about $20.00 would be more then enough to heat that area.
If it was mine I would just use the trunk line that's already there and just make sure it has adjustable louvers so I could close it off slightly. 
All you need is enough heat to keep it above 40 deg.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Oct 27, 2011)

Picked up the heater last night, a 15amp breaker (8.5amp heater), and about 100ft of line.  I should be all set.  Will run the wire tonight and install the heater over the weekend.  Woohoo!

Since it is the laundry room and we do a ton of laundry, I wanted a heater to both prevent the lines from freezing and for Dearest who will be spending the most time there.
- This model came with a thermostat so I can kill the breaker in the spring if I don't want power running to it.  
- I also have 2 double pole 30 breakers not being used in the box.

ok, I think thats it.  thanks guys


----------

